# Knights & Legends Tabletop RPG



## TabletopRPGMaster (Jun 24, 2018)

*

*
​
*Knights & Legends is an all-new dark fantasy roleplaying  game. Released May 2018, Knights & Legends is as dynamic and  addicting as ever. The all-new, core edition introduces Knights &  Legends and its setting to players everywhere in the world. Try out a skill-based battle system that challenges progression with deadly combat!
The  core rules of Knights & Legends are essential for players and game  masters, as they contain all the rules for character creation,  background history, classes, abilities, magic, and the religions and  gods whose influence will define your character.

Knights & Legends doesn't use levels; instead,  characters advance in skills and abilities during the course of play.  Anyone can try to pick a lock, cast a spell, or decipher some ancient  codex.

With the new selective targeting feature combat in Knights  & Legends is exciting, immersive, visceral and always potentially  deadly; players should be mindful not to underestimate their opponent.

Players  will want this book to create their unique characters, diving into  sorcery, picking their religion, or taking up shamanism to engage with  mysterious spirits. 

Game masters need this book, as it contains  the core rules for the game, including task resolution, combat, and  damage, as well as guidelines.

Here is some useful digital content that is available free!
Digital dice set simulator - Emulates a standard set of 7 polyhedral dice.
http://knightsttrpg.com/dice_roller.html

Have  you played Dungeons & Dragons? You will pick up Knights &  Legends in no time thanks to our simple Roleplaying System! *

* 
Screenshots 

 
 

Store
Digital Ed. | DriveThruRPG.com
Hardcopy Ed. | Blurb.com



*


----------

